# Raven- Northern California



## Nagini

Well after telling my land lord I wasnt rescuing any cats for her anymore(rescued 24 this past summer and rehomed all but 3), she's forcing me to rehome one of my cats. I currently have 2 kittens that were mine, and one foster. Problem is, no one seems to want the foster. I've posted on Petfinder and CL

Raven is a 2+ year old spayed female, vet says she is most likely burmese/oriental short hair or something like it. She currently lives fine with dogs and cats and loves attention. Does anyone know someone that might want her? She was found on the nearby army base, abandoned though microchipped. Microchip called back to a disconnected number, no owner ever came to claim her.


----------



## Heidi n Q

She is beautiful. I hope she finds a furrever home soon. Oh, and poo on your landlord for sour-grapes!


----------



## marie73

Raven is absolutely stunning. She's just beautiful and unique-looking. :luv

I think if you advertised her on Craigslist with a picture, she'd find a new home within days. Good luck, and bless you for all the rescues that you've done.

Oh, and your landlady is a total witch. She's probably just in a bad mood - you know, with that house falling on her and all. :evil:


----------



## Jeanie

It would be helpful to know in what part of the country this beautiful cat is living.


----------



## marie73

I was going to suggest to her that she just send Raven directly to you, Jeanie, but she's new and wouldn't know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Jeanie

I wish she wasn't in Northern California...


----------



## marie73

I'm glad she's not in Southern California. Raven is just breathtaking! 

Nagini, she's so beautiful, I'm sure you'll find a home for her. I just saw that you've already posted on Craigslist (sorry I missed that). Keep posting, new people pop on every day to check it out. Even though she's a foster, I know you already love her. I can't believe your landlady. I have bad words in my head right now for her. :?


----------



## Claiken

how nice of the landlord, you do them favours (you did say rescue for them) and they come back and tell you you cant even keep one rescue?

thats kind of unfair....


----------



## Nagini

Thanks a lot for the support guys, I'm trying to find a new place, but I know she wont give me my pet depost back So I have to save up about a grand in order to move and my dog training business is in the slow season at the moment. 

She is a beautiful cat, she used to not get along with the kittens, but no she plays and cleans them. I've been trying to find her a home via petfinder and Craigslist for about 6 months now with not a single e-mail(that wasnt from africa/camaroon). 

I dont know what to do about my landlord aside from moving, I paid pet rent with no restrictions, what they're doing is actually breaking california state law(trying to make me get rid of the reptiles) but the cats I cant exactly fight, I dont have the money to sue her.


----------



## kitkat

What a pretty looking cat! I don't understand how you helped her rescue cats then she is making you get rid of one?? I am so confused & baffled. If you see that she is breaking the law, I suggest finding a way to present this law to her so she won't keep making you get rid of your reptiles! :?


----------



## Nagini

yeah, she was fully aware that I had Raven and was keeping 2 of the kittens, I brought them into the office all the time for them to play with the office manager. I think its just because I've been complaining about things breaking (the toilet, the cieling leaks, and now the dishwasher) and the new neighbors being loud at all hours of the night. Needless to say I'm looking for a new place, but cant move out that fast. I dont have anyone that can 'watch' her either till I have more time to find her a home.

Luckily with the reptiles she was satisfied with me re-homing half of them, which were ones I had up for sale anyway, I just sent them to a friends house. I cant afford to an


----------



## marie73

If you were keeping rescued cats in your apartment with her blessing, then having more than two cats is "grandfathered" in. If there's a pattern of someone being allowed to do something outside of the rules, 

Oh, nevermind! If you're moving anyway, I guess it wouldn't be worth fighting. I'm just so incredibly angry with your landlady, I can hardly type! :evil: 

I want you to be able to keep Raven so badly.


----------



## Nagini

Me too, they actually gave me kittens they found on 3 or 4 different occasions, which found good homes btw. One thing I just found out though is my town has a law against having more then 2 dogs and/or 2 cats in a residence, so they can kick me out for that. 

I did get a call from a friend though, she knows someone who wants her and should be picking her up monday. I'm going to make sure though if he ever has to give her up, she comes back to me and me and my friend can check up on her. He has a little teacup chi that wants a playmate and she loves my two dogs.


----------



## Jeanie

I'm glad she will have a home, but I wish she could have been mine. :luv If I lived near you, I would have asked for her.


----------



## marie73

I'm so glad she'll have a home. I'm calming down now.  

If my town had those restrictions, my entire cul-de-sac would be in trouble. 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q

Before we moved from California to Washington State, we almost moved to northern California. Into a gated community that had rules and covenants. They specified only 3 animals, total.
We had 7 cats and 1 dog at that time, in addition to two horses who would be boarded.
I called the lady who headed the home owners association and spoke with her, telling her we were considering moving there, but we had 7 cats and I could not re-home them, as most of them were rescued and related. (The Wanderer, his children; the trio of Mister, Toby and Silver, two cousin-cats; Blaze and Oscar and Marmalade who I bottle fed from Hubby's power plant) This would be the deal-breaker for us buying a lot and building a home there...I told her I did not want to try to 'hide' our pets and get caught if they were seen in a window. 
She agreed to allow us to keep all of our animals and I asked to have that in writing. 
Never got it.
Never bought a lot there.

I'm happy it sounds like Raven will get her own home AND her own Chi-dog!


----------



## Nagini

Yep yep, thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Nagini

Well the guy flaked on me, he'd rather get another dog


----------



## marie73

I'm going to believe that just means the purrfect person hasn't found Raven yet. He obviously didn't deserve her.


----------



## Nagini

yeah, I'm hoping that maybe if I can find a bigger place I can end up keeping her, she's such an amazing cat.


----------



## Nagini

Some good and bad news

Good news is, Raven found a home, I'm keeping her

Bad news is, since No one seemed to want Raven except me, I had to give up one of my kittens. Luckily a friend took him in and he's now with 2 other cats.


----------



## marie73

I think everything worked out for the best. I'm sooooooooo glad you're keeping Raven. 

Now we need more pictures, please.


----------



## Jeanie

Yes, pictures! She is truly a beautiful cat!


----------

